# sal + le (imperativo de salir)



## qrokjae

¿Cómo se escribe el imperativo de «salir» y el dativo de «él» como una palabra? ¿Salle? ¿Sal-le?


----------



## valdemar

Lo correcto es "sal" en el sentido de "sal por favor". Por acá es muy común que la gente diga "sálele" pero no sé si esto es incorrecto o más bien es otra forma gramatical. Me gustaría saber qué opinan los expertos. 

También puedes checar este hilo .


----------



## fenixpollo

If you want the imperative form of "salir" with a pronoun, it would be _salte_ or _sálgase_. In the third person, you would use the reflexive "se" instead of the indirect object "le".


----------



## ukimix

_Sálgale_, con _le_ en función de objeto indirecto: _sálgale a él_.


----------



## fenixpollo

ukimix said:


> _Sálgale_, con _le_ en función de objeto indirecto: _sálgale a él_.


What does that mean? When would you use it?


----------



## Quique Alfaro

qrokjae said:


> ¿Cómo se escribe el imperativo de «salir» y el dativo de «él» como una palabra? ¿Salle? ¿Sal-le?



Hola:

La forma por la que preguntás *no puede escribirse*. Habría que crear una forma especial, *Aquí* hay un largo hilo donde se plantean sugerencias.

Saludos


----------



## qrokjae

ukimix said:


> _Sálgale_, con _le_ en función de objeto indirecto: _sálgale a él_.


¿Significa «sálgale» el mismo que «*sal-le» aquí?


----------



## ukimix

Es la tercera persona, en lugar de la segunda. Es menos familiar y algo más formal.



fenixpollo said:


> What does that mean? When would you use it?



It means something like to intercept him, to catch him. Some examples here.


----------



## Milton Sand

Hola:

Nunca «salle», que se lee [sá·lle] y [sá·ye], pero no [sál·le]. Hasta ahora, la opción más ceñida a las reglas sería «sale», y el contexto deberá evitar cualquier confusión. En mi región añadimos la «-e-» etimológica: «Sálele con una excusa, púlele una moneda», y usualmente buscamos cómo meter el presente simple: «Ve y le sales por la izquierda». Algunos proponen otra soluciones: escribir «sále» con tilde diacrítica, o separar el clítico: «Sal le al paso y salúdala».

Hay una discusión al respecto en Sólo Español: *Imperativo de «salirle».*


Saludos,


----------



## Gabriel

Milton Sand said:


> En mi región añadimos la «-e-» etimológica: «Sálele con una excusa, púlele una moneda», y usualmente buscamos cómo meter el presente simple: «Ve y le sales por la izquierda».



Y en mi región lo arreglamos más fácil: "¡Salile al 9 que se te viene por la derecha!"

Salile = salí (imperativo de 2 persona del singular con "vos", en lugar del "sal" del "tú") + le.


----------



## Lamemoor

qrokjae said:


> ¿Cómo se escribe el imperativo de «salir» y el dativo de «él» como una palabra? ¿Salle? ¿Sal-le?


Hola, el imperativo de salir es SAL


valdemar said:


> Lo correcto es "sal" en el sentido de "sal por favor". Por acá es muy común que la gente diga "sálele" pero no sé si esto es incorrecto o más bien es otra forma gramatical. Me gustaría saber qué opinan los expertos.
> 
> También puedes checar este hilo .


 No soy experta, pero no creo que sálele sea correcto.

L.


----------



## Amapolas

Sálele suena raro quizás, pero debería de ser correcto, como púlele, cállalo, ármale, etc.


----------



## ukimix

Pero ahí viene el otro problema: "sálele" es lo que uno dice cuando pide que le echen más sal.


----------



## jilar

Imperativo de salir:
Sal (tú), salga (usted), salid (vosotros), salgan (ustedes)

El imperativo es una orden, si esa orden es referida a algo de una tercera persona, yo no sé qué quieres decir exactamente, pero se me ocurre este ejemplo para que veas cómo lo usamos en España:

Sal a su paso ("su paso" refiere al paso de una tercera persona)
No es correcto "salme de casa", lo correcto es "sal de mi casa". Igual para una tercera persona: "Sal-le" de casa  Sal de su casa 



Amapolas said:


> Sál*e*le suena raro quizás, pero debería de ser correcto, como púlele, cállalo, ármale, etc.


Has añadido una E que no tiene motivo alguno para estar ahí.
De salir el imperativo en ese caso es SAL, no SALE .
De pulir, sí es pule (de donde formamos "púlele"), así como de callar es calla y de armar es arma.

Sálele, en todo caso sería del verbo salar, sale usted (imperativo) + le (a él)
Por ejemplo el jefe de cocina al camarero, a quien trata de usted:
-Sálele el plato al cliente.
Si lo trata de tú:
-Sálale el plato ...


----------



## swift

jilar said:


> Has añadido una E que no tiene motivo alguno para estar ahí.


Bueno, en realidad ha sido @Milton Sand quien nos ha dicho que en su variedad de español el imperativo es «sálele». Tienes razón en cuanto a que, contrario a _pule_, _*sale_ no es la forma regular del imperativo para la segunda persona del singular. Sin embargo, esa -e- epentética podría tener una motivación fonológica, pues por anticipación del timbre vocálico en el enclítico la estrategia del hablante es una armonía vocálica. Es una epéntesis, un mecanismo natural. Tal vez @duvija nos lo pueda explicar mejor, ya que ella es la especialista en esta área. 

En el hilo del foro _Sólo Español_ dedicado a este mismo tema, mencionaba yo que existen algunas variedades de español en las que el verbo _malograr_ se pronuncia [mal·lo·'grar] aunque se escriba con una sola -l-. @Gabriel nos informó que esa es su pronunciación espontánea de dicho verbo; puedo añadir que en mi entorno lo oigo pronunciar con /l·l/. Mi reflexión era que, basándome en ese caso, al final de cuentas da igual que escribamos _sale_ y pronunciemos [sal·le]; el contexto nos ayudará a resolver el sentido de dicho vocablo.

Saludos,


swift


----------



## Sendro Páez

qrokjae said:


> ¿Significa «sálgale» *lo* mismo que «*sal-le» aquí?





ukimix said:


> Es la tercera persona, en lugar de la segunda. Es menos familiar y algo más formal.


Perdón, ukimix, esta no es la respuesta adecuada a la pregunta de qrokjae. No "es" la 3ª persona. Las palabras son iguales que las de la 3ª persona, pero no "son" lo mismo.

En general, podemos decir que hay dos formas de tratamiento para la segunda persona: la formal (llamada forma _de cortesía_ o _de respeto_) y la informal (a veces llamada _de confianza_). Los pronombres personales para el tratamiento informal en 2ª persona son _tú_ (en singular) y _vosotros_ (en plural). Los correspodientes para el tratamiento de respeto son _usted_ y _ustedes_. Estos dos últimos tienen abreviaturas: _Ud._ o _U._ (para el singular, _usted_), y _Uds._ (para el plural, _ustedes_).

Dicho esto, ¿cómo se responde a la pregunta de qrokjae? Así:


jilar said:


> Imperativo de salir: sal (tú), salga (usted), salid (vosotros), salgan (ustedes)



La solución *_sálele_, mencionada y aceptada por valdemar (de México), y después por Milton Sand (desde Bucaramanga), ha sido educadamente rechazada por Lamemoor (desde el Perú) y, ahora, por mí (desde Madrid). Amapolas (desde Buenos Aires), tomaba posición a favor del nuevo vocablo. Añado, tras el rechazo educado, que la palabreja me resulta horrible.

_[Sería maravilloso que los colaboradores aquí leyerán las intervenciones existentes antes de lanzarse a escribir: valdemar, en el post #2, y Quique Alfaro, en el #6, apuntaron a dos hilos anteriores muy recomendables sobre este tema. Lo que es aun peor: Milton Sand volvió a enlazar en el post #9 el hilo que ya había mencionado Quique Alfaro, como si fuera otro diferente. Perdón por el tirón de orejas, pero creo que es necesario.]_

Volviendo a la pregunta inicial...


qrokjae said:


> ¿Cómo se escribe el imperativo de «salir» y el dativo de «él» como una palabra? ¿Salle? ¿Sal-le?


No se puede escribir *_sal-le_. Esta opción hay que rechazarla de principio. *_Salle_ daría confusión al pronunciarla, así que también hay que rechazarla.


Quique Alfaro said:


> La forma por la que preguntás *no puede escribirse*.


Esta respuesta me gusta: hay que cosas que no pueden escribirse, del mismo modo que hay cosas que no pueden decirse e historias que no pueden convertirse en película, ni...


swift said:


> Mi reflexión era que [...] al final de cuentas da igual que escribamos _sale_ y pronunci*e*mos [sal·le]; el contexto nos ayudará a resolver el sentido de dicho vocablo.


Esta reflexión me gusta aun más que la respuesta anterior. Espíritu práctico en ambos casos.


----------



## Hector9

Aca en Argentina decimos: _*Salí*_.


----------



## Sendro Páez

Hector9 said:


> Ac*á* en Argentina decimos: _*Salí*_.


...como ya dijo Gabriel en el post #10, sí, pero me dio la impresión de que él y otros argentinos con quienes he tratado restringen esto a una región de la Argentina.


----------



## Amapolas

jilar said:


> Has añadido una E que no tiene motivo alguno para estar ahí.
> De salir el imperativo en ese caso es SAL, no SALE .



Es cierto, al agregar la E hicimos trampa. ¡Qué lío con esta palabra!




Hector9 said:


> Aca en Argentina decimos: _*Salí*_.



Claro, por eso es que podemos decir "salile" cómo explicó Gabriel más arriba. 



Sendro Páez said:


> ...como ya dijo Gabriel en el post #10, sí, pero me dio la impresión de que él y otros argentinos con quienes he tratado restringen esto a una región de la Argentina.



En realidad es al revés: en la mayor parte de la Argentina hablamos de vos. Sólo en algunas partes del norte se siente el tú.


----------



## Sendro Páez

Amapolas said:


> En realidad es al revés: en la mayor parte de la Argentina hablamos de vos. Sólo en algunas partes del norte se siente el tú.


¡Ajá, eso es! Yo estaba pensando en un profesor mío que era de Córdoba. Hasta que no le pregunté, su habla me parecía una mezcla entre colombiana y ecuatoriana, o... Bueno, no sé, de todo menos argentina.


----------



## Crackowia

Gabriel said:


> Y en mi región lo arreglamos más fácil: "¡Salile al 9 que se te viene por la derecha!"
> 
> Salile = salí (imperativo de 2 persona del singular con "vos", en lugar del "sal" del "tú") + le.



Gabriel, pero eso es porque en tu región practicáis el voseo, es decir, el uso de una forma de conjugación basada en la 2ª persona del plural o en vestigios de ésta con valor singular; en el caso argentino y de otras regiones, basada en una variante arcaica de la 2ª persona del plural donde se daba la caída de "i" final o monoptongación ("podés" en lugar de "podéis", castellano antiguo "podedes"; "mirás" en lugar de "miráis", cast. ant. "mirades") y con caída de -d final para los imperativos. Esta forma de imperativo apocopado se siguió usando en España durante bastante más tiempo como variante de la forma con -d final. Ya en la literatura del siglo de Oro español (segunda mitad del s.XVI, primera del XVII) era de muy escaso uso y sólo llega a aparecer en la poesía como licencia métrica para realizar la sinalefa.

Por las razones que fueren ambas formas apocopadas, que se daba tanto para el plural (vosotros) como para el singular (vos) arribaron a América, y acabaron desplazando allí a las formas normativas del vosotros y del vos reverencial en las zonas más alejadas de los centros de poder virreinales, Perú y México. Es decir, el desplazamiento de la forma de conjugación apocopada en detrimento de la forma diptongada se da donde existía menor presión normativa. Con la generalización del ustedes y su paradigma de conjugación en el habla cotidiana de Hispanoamérica en detrimento del "vosotros", dicha conjugación quedó en sitios como Argentina para uso exclusivo del "vos", que acabó por su parte desplazando al "tú" en el habla cotidiana como trato de tuteo, al ocupar el "usted" su antiguo nicho de cortesía.

Pero aquí ellos no te están preguntando por la conjugación del imperativo de "salirle" cuando se usa con voseo, sino cuando se usa con el "tú" neutro, ya que "sal le" es una forma que se dice, pero no existe una convención de cómo escribirla, y su ortografía no está regulada, lo que da lugar a vacilaciones.

En este caso yo apuesto por mantener como excepción para esta forma verbal la ortografía arcaica utilizada en castellano medieval con separación de verbo y pronombre enclítico: "sal le"
(en el Mio Cid por ejemplo aparece "aconden se" en "grande duelo avíen las yentes christianas. / Asconden se de Mio Çid, ca nol osan dezir nada").

Aquí únicamente estaríamos manteniendo dicha forma para desambiguar con el dígrafo elle.

Otra opción sería incorporar el signo · (sal·le), utilizado en catalán en palabras como "col·lectiu" cuando se quiere indicar que debe pronunciarse como ele doble y no como elle ni como ele simple, ya que el catalán posee estos tres sonidos. Es lo que en catalán se denomina "ele geminada".


----------



## Crackowia

Amapolas said:


> Es cierto, al agregar la E hicimos trampa. ¡Qué lío con esta palabra!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claro, por eso es que podemos decir "salile" cómo explicó Gabriel más arriba.




De hecho, pronunciar el imperativo de "salirle" como "sálele" en lugar de "sal le" está considerado vulgarismo. Sería una manera de hablar fruto del desconocimiento de la lengua y de la ignorancia, equiparable a decir "he descubrido" o "poniste". Y ni que decir que es una forma que se aleja por completo de la norma de idioma español correcto que cada hispanohablante tiene en su cabeza como forma ideal del idioma. Por supuesto, no te lo podrías encontrar en un texto escrito ni en un doblaje de película, una charla académica o una presentación de informativo, y será evitado en el habla cotidiana a toda costa por hablantes más o menos cultos.


----------



## Amapolas

Crackowia said:


> De hecho, pronunciar el imperativo de "salirle" como "sálele" en lugar de "sal le" está considerado vulgarismo. Sería una manera de hablar fruto del desconocimiento de la lengua y de la ignorancia, equiparable a decir "he descubrido" o "poniste". Y ni que decir que es una forma que se aleja por completo de la norma de idioma español correcto que cada hispanohablante tiene en su cabeza como forma ideal del idioma. Por supuesto, no te lo podrías encontrar en un texto escrito ni en un doblaje de película, una charla académica o una presentación de informativo, y será evitado en el habla cotidiana a toda costa por hablantes más o menos cultos.


Sí, de acuerdo. En realidad, "sálele" no tiene sentido y no responde a ninguna regla. Supongo que en aquel momento me pareció una manera de resolver el problema haciendo eco a otros verbos, como los ejemplos que di. Me parece que no queda otra opción que escribirlo separando el enclítico, como explicaste en la respuesta anterior. Eso sí, con un espacio más que con un punto "·", para no complicar aun más las cosas agregando un signo que no se usa normalmente en castellano. 
A propósito de tu respuesta anterior, me resulta muy esclarecedora toda la primera parte. Confirma cosas que yo sospechaba, intuititvamente por así decirlo, pero que nunca había visto explicadas.


----------



## S.V.

_Le sales, por favor_​


----------



## Rocko!

Algunas personas de mi ciudad (muchos de ellos gente mayor) dicen “sale” en lugar de “sal”, y aunque esto es un error imperdonable desde el punto de vista de que “sale” no es la conjugación del imperativo, podría ser que tenga su origen no en un imperativo sino en una especie de ultimátum: “fuera, usted se me está yendo de aquí” = “sale, usted sale, usted se va”.

Solamente es una conjetura mía, que se me ocurrió después de leer un ejemplo proveniente de España, de siglos atrás, que va por ese camino.


----------



## Crackowia

S.V. said:


> _Le sales, por favor_​



Eso sería en presente de indicativo. Ellos quieren en presente de imperativo.


----------



## Wilkko

S.V. said:


> _Le sales, por favor_​


Jajaja, educación ante todo. Nada de imperativos.



Crackowia said:


> En este caso yo apuesto por mantener como excepción para esta forma verbal la ortografía arcaica utilizada en castellano medieval con separación de verbo y pronombre enclítico: "*sal le*"
> (en el Mio Cid por ejemplo aparece "aconden se" en "grande duelo avíen las yentes christianas. / Asconden se de Mio Çid, ca nol osan dezir nada").
> 
> Aquí únicamente estaríamos manteniendo dicha forma *para desambiguar con el dígrafo elle*.


Me parece buena opción, pero estaría bien que la RAE lo tuviera en cuenta. Por ahora entiendo que no hay forma correcta "oficial".

Como *ejemplo* de este uso que parece algunos no ven necesario o confunden con otras formas verbales: alguien le impera al hijo de su amiga que le "salga" bueno en la cocina (en tono humorístico probablemente):
- ¡_Sal le_ buen cocinero a tu madre!


----------



## Crackowia

Rocko! said:


> Algunas personas de mi ciudad (muchos de ellos gente mayor) dicen “sale” en lugar de “sal”, y aunque esto es un error imperdonable desde el punto de vista de que “sale” no es la conjugación del imperativo, podría ser que tenga su origen no en un imperativo sino en una especie de ultimátum: “fuera, usted se me está yendo de aquí” = “sale, usted sale, usted se va”.
> 
> Solamente es una conjetura mía, que se me ocurrió después de leer un ejemplo proveniente de España, de siglos atrás, que va por ese camino.



Tiene su origen en que en castellano antiguo no en todas las regiones de Castilla se daba la llamada apócope extrema para formas verbales como "haz", "sal", sino que había regiones en que se mantenía la -e final para el imperativo: "hace", "sale". Pero esto son formas en desuso que se han mantenido como vulgarismos (o tienen consideración de tal, porque generaría confusión con la forma de presente de indicativo). Del mismo modo que sí se daba la apócope extrema (pérdida de -e final en posiciones donde finalmente la -e se ha mantenido) en formas verbales del presente como "me place" o "dice que", en que se llegaba a decir "plazme" (así aparece en el Age of Empires 2 cuando te eliges a los españoles) o "diz que" (que sigue siendo de uso común en zonas de Hispanoamérica, no como vulgarismo sino como arcaísmo). Más evitada, aunque también se da, creo que es la forma apocopada "di que", como variante de "diz que", ya que puede generar confusión con el imperativo. Sería lo mismo que con "sale" pero al revés.

De todas formas, lo que sí he visto que se da mucho en México es decir "¡sale!" pero no como imperativo, sino como presente, como una forma de aprobación, equivalente a "¡vale!" o "de acuerdo". Lo sé por la teleserie _El Chavo del Ocho_, que aquí en España fue muy vista, popular y remedada en los años 90 (nos debió de llegar con 20 años de retraso). Recuerdo que decía: "¡sale, vale!".
Pero no se debe confundir esto con un imperativo, que bien ejemplifica el bueno de Wilkko en:



Wilkko said:


> alguien le impera al hijo de su amiga que le "salga" bueno en la cocina:
> - ¡_Sal le_ buen cocinero a tu madre!



Llamemos al pan pan, y al vino vino.

Llama la atención, por cierto, cómo en los escritos castellanos de la Edad Media había conciencia de que el pronombre enclítico postpuesto era una palabra a parte, "asconden se", "falló la bien çerrada" (la halló bien cerrada), "conosciéra le en mirar le" (lo conociera al mirarlo), "conbidar le íen de grado" (lo convidarían de grado).
Dejo un fragmento de este hermoso romance a modo de ejemplo más extenso:
«en viendo el verdugo moro en ella tanta beldad, de su amor estando preso sin poderlo más celar, fabló le en algarabía, como a aquella que la sabe: "perdonedes me, Moriana, querades me perdonar, que mandado soy, señora, por el rey moro Galván. Ojalá viese, señora, cómo vos poder librar, para liberar dos vidas que aquí las veo penar." Morïana dijo: "¡moro! Lo que te quiero rogar es que cumplas con tu oficio sin un punto más tardar." Estando los dos en esto el esposo fue a llegar, matando y firiendo moros, que nadie le osa esperar. Caballero en su caballo junto de ellos fue a llegar. El verdugo la desata y la ayuda a cabalgar. Los tres van en compañía sin ningún contrario hallar. En el castillo de Breña se fueron a aposentar».

¿Si esto era así todavía en el siglo XV, por qué no se iba a poder utilizar como excepción justificada el llamado "sal le" aún hoy, como bien apunta Amapolas, ante un problema de ambigüedad fonética escrita?


----------



## Aviador

Hay *un antiguo y larguísimo hilo respecto de este tema* en el foro de _Sólo español_ en el que *puse lo siguiente*:


> El catellano ya tiene una solución para un problema análogo: el de las formas verbales terminadas en ese+_se_: _digámoselo_. Se fusionan las eses de _-mos_ y _se_. Se podría extender esta solución al caso de este hilo: _sale_. Que resulte igual al _sale_ de tercera persona de indicativo de _salir_, no es problema; hay muchos casos de homónimos que usamos todos los días sin cuestionarlos.



También se discute al respecto en otro hilo del mismo foro: *"Bug" del español: Una palabra que no se puede escribir*.


----------



## Gabriel

Wilkko said:


> Jajaja, educación ante todo. Nada de imperativos.



"Le sales, por favor. ¡YA!"

Arreglado. 

Che, ¿y si convertimos por decreto el verbo "salir" en regular y listo? A ver...

Yo salo...

No, ya empezamos mal. Mala idea.


----------



## Gabriel

Aviador said:


> Hay *un antiguo y larguísimo hilo respecto de este tema* en el foro de _Sólo español_ en el que *puse lo siguiente*:
> 
> 
> También se discute al respecto en otro hilo del mismo foro: *"Bug" del español: Una palabra que no se puede escribir*.


Lo mismo dijeron antes poniendo como ejemplo la palabra "malogrado" donde se fusionaron las "L" de "mal" y "logrado" pero muchos (¿la mayoría?) lo pronunciamos mal-logrado. 

El problema de transformar sal+le en sale, es que el imperativo de salir + el indirecto "le" te queda igual al de salar. Si alguien me ordena "¡Sale ya mismo!" yo empiezo a echar sal.


----------



## Crackowia

Gabriel said:


> El problema de transformar sal+le en sale, es que el imperativo de salir + el indirecto "le" te queda igual al de salar.



Totalmente de acuerdo contigo.



Aviador said:


> Hay *un antiguo y larguísimo hilo respecto de este tema* en el foro de _Sólo español_ en el que *puse lo siguiente*:
> 
> 
> También se discute al respecto en otro hilo del mismo foro: *"Bug" del español: Una palabra que no se puede escribir*.



No estoy de acuerdo. El problema de la analogía con "digámoselo" es que se caería irremediablemente en la confusión y ambigüedad con el presente de indicativo sin enclítico, sale, y además, la pronunciación entre "sale" y "sal le", varía muchísimo más que entre "digámoselo" y el hipotético "digámosselo".
No sólo eso, sino que en las zonas del sur de España, como gran parte de Andalucía, en Canarias, e imagino que por extensión en Hispanoamérica (gran parte al menos), sí pronunciamos "digámosselo", con una ese geminada, doble o prolongada mucho más marcada, lo que viene en parte motivado o reforzado por la forma de articulación del fonema /s/ en esas regiones, de tipo predorsal, en lugar de apicoalveolar, como en el resto de España. En cambio en el resto de España al ser la pronunciación de la /s/ más suave, y menos marcada, no establecen diferencia fonética entre "digámoselo" y "digámosselo", sino que lo pronuncian del primer modo, solución que finalmente ha pasado a la norma escrita, basada tradicionalmente en el castellano estándar del centro-norte peninsular, por ser el origen del idioma.

Otro ejemplo de esto es la expresión "essaborí'o", típica de Sevilla, variante local de "desabrido", la cual viene de "desaborido". Nosotros sí pronunciamos esa palabra con S doble o geminada, por dos razones: primero, por la suma, a una palabra comenzada por s-, del prefijo "des-" (con elisión de "d" inicial típica del habla popular o vulgar, que se da en otras expresiones típicas de Andalucía como "estar 'esmallado", pronunciado "enmaya'o", en sentido de "estar hambriento"), y segundo, por confusión histórica en nuestra lengua, ya desde el latín vulgar, entre los prefijos de- y ex- como prefijos de negación. Por ejemplo, "mérito", "demérito". "Tirar" (soltar algo), "estirar" (asir algo con fuerza atrayéndoselo). "Venir", "devenir". "Varar", "esvarar" (ex+varare) / resbalar (re + ex + varare). "Curso", "decurso". Pero también "Tapar", "destapar" (de ex + tapar, se produjo la confusión entre "ex" y "de" dando lugar al prefijo híbrido "des-"). Así que etimológicamente, la forma no normativa "essaborido" sería más correcta o cercana a la forma original latina que su variante normativa "desabrido", porque proviene de "ex + sabor", pero por presión normativa se ha impuesto la segunda forma en la escritura y la lengua culta general, en tanto que la primera variante ha prevalecido como propia del habla coloquial popular sevillana, careciendo de expresión escrita.

Con "digámosselo" pasa algo parecido. Y otro tanto con "sal le" (ya que la tendencia en el habla culta suele ser a sustituirlo por otras formas de sentido análogo más elaboradas, haciendo omisión del pronombre de complemento indirecto "le", como "sal a su paso", en lugar de "sal le al paso", más propio del habla que de la tradición escrita).

Todo ello sumado a que existe en nuestro idioma la tendencia a apocopar la -s final de la primera persona del plural cuando va acompañada de pronombre enclítico postpuesto, como en "vayámonos", "dijímonos para nuestros adentros", "llevarémonos bien", etc.


En conclusión:
O se normaliza "sal le" como variante ortográfica válida para casos excepcionales, o se omite el pronombre de complemento indirecto, pero siempre habrá alguna excepción en que su uso sea necesario.


----------



## Aviador

Sí, es verdad, pero como ya dije, no sería algo inédito, hay muchos casos de homónimos, incluidas formas verbales, que usamos a diario y no son un problema, por ejemplo _*sé*_ o _*ve.*_


----------



## Rocko!

Respecto a salar, solo “sálelo(a)” me parecería común en mi barrio. La otra forma que dice “sale” me parecería inesperada e incómoda.

Nota: me acabo de dar cuenta de que el título de este hilo es “sal + le”. Hummm.


----------



## jilar

Gabriel said:


> Si alguien me ordena "¡Sale ya mismo!" yo empiezo a echar sal.



Estoy contigo en que solucionar cómo escribir esto es complejo y que, tal y como está, podría confundirse con otras palabras.

Pero esto pasa en muchas otras y es el contexto el que nos daría  el significado.

Si ese ejemplo que tú das te lo dicen en una plaza de toros y tú eres el torero, además de que no tienes sal a mano, es evidente que te dicen que "le salgas o te enfrentes al toro".

En una cocina, en cambio, si el jefe te dice:
-¡Sale ya mismo!

Te estaría apurando para que eches sal.

¿O no?


----------



## Crackowia

¡He hallado una posible solución!, según la cual sería perfectamente posible escribir *sal-
le* sin incurrir en ninguna clase de cortocircuito filológico ni ortográfico. Y es la que acabo
de usar en este par de líneas, . Consiste en cambiar de renglón cada vez que necesite
ser usada (lo que tampoco ocurrirá muy a menudo), aprovechando el guión de fin de línea
para indicar la interrupción de palabra. 

Queda bonito y es perfectamente normativo, ¿no?


----------



## Wilkko

Jajaja, vaya triquiñuela.


----------



## Crackowia

Wilkko said:


> Jajaja, vaya triquiñuela.



A esto lo llamo ser "hacker lingüístico".

Para chula la RAE chulo yo.


----------



## Amapolas

Pero si la palabra te queda a mitad de renglón quedaría bastante feíto.


----------

